

Apple Files Transparent Texting Patent To Help People Who Walk And Text - AndyBaker
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/27/transparent-texting-patent/

======
djpowell
A bit like this from 2011?
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.incorporat...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.incorporateapps.walktext)

------
mbrameld
I'm almost 100% sure a guy I know from another web site wrote an iPhone app
that did this shortly after the iPhone was first released.

------
matthewdavis
I realize that the patent was filed in 2012, but there's plenty of prior art.
For example: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/type-n-
walk/id331043123?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/type-n-
walk/id331043123?mt=8) The whois for type-n-walk show it was created 2009. And
archive.org
([https://web.archive.org/web/20091006131301/http://www.type-n...](https://web.archive.org/web/20091006131301/http://www.type-
n-walk.com/)) shows that there was actually an app in existence at that point.
-

------
cordite
I'm sure there's plenty of prior art--but the PTO wouldn't know that.

------
work_account_2
Well, the patent doesn't help anyone but Apple, actually.

